
Sonnets From the Prison of Moabit (1944-45) - apollinaire
https://www.prosperosisle.org/spip.php?article954
======
Klingsor
haunting in German, stale in this translation

~~~
gumby
_Traduttore, traditore_ and never so much as with verse.

